# Moving to Mexico in the future



## Lea5 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi, I am planing in the future to move to Mexico with my mexican husbund. I am originally from Serbia, living five years now in Germany, working as a doctor. My life in Germany has never been that joyfull maybe partly because I could never fully accept german mentality. That is why maybe i was never interested in german`s guys . Nice moments i only had when my husbund came from Mexico to visit me and of course now that we are living together. Financially it became better here in time but i always have some empty feeling towards my life in Germany. 
I don`t see myself in the future living here, and in my mind and of course my husbund`s mind is that we one day move to Mexico.
Can someone tell me how is it working as a doctor in Mexico? I heard that europian doctors complain a lot because they use to have all equipment and they can not take a pressure working in public clinics in Mexico. What about nostrification according that i have my diplom recognized in Germany? 

Thanks in advance for your answers


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Lea5 said:


> Hi, I am planing in the future to move to Mexico with my mexican husbund. I am originally from Serbia, living five years now in Germany, working as a doctor. My life in Germany has never been that joyfull maybe partly because I could never fully accept german mentality. That is why maybe i was never interested in german`s guys . Nice moments i only had when my husbund came from Mexico to visit me and of course now that we are living together. Financially it became better here in time but i always have some empty feeling towards my life in Germany.
> I don`t see myself in the future living here, and in my mind and of course my husbund`s mind is that we one day move to Mexico.
> Can someone tell me how is it working as a doctor in Mexico? I heard that europian doctors complain a lot because they use to have all equipment and they can not take a pressure working in public clinics in Mexico. What about nostrification according that i have my diplom recognized in Germany?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers


I am not a doctor, and the only doctors I know are the ones I have seen as a patient. But - Mexico is a BIG country. I'm sure a doctor living in Mexico City is going to have a much different view of the world than a doctor living in Chiapas. If I were you - I would a) attempt to get info from someone at IMSS - perhaps in the area you are thinking of moving and b) maybe contact a large Mexican medical school and have a chat with them. Looks like there is one in Guadalajara. A google search turns up contact info.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There is a woman doctor on this site who works as a doctor in Chiapas, she could tell you about her and her husband´s experiences in the poorest and most beautiful part of the country and then it is all up from here.
Guadalajara has very good doctors and lots of them many doctors there have studied in Europe and other parts od the world so if you visited you could connect with some of them and get a feel for what you can do here.
Do you have a specialty?
Life in Germany has its pluses but like you I never warmed up to the culture and mentality so you maybe better off moving sooner rather than later if you can do it. The sooner you take the plundge the easier it will get later on in life.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I am a doctor in Canada, married to a Mexican. Several years ago I looked into the requirements for getting licenced to practice in Mexico, and at that time there were multiple barriers and it would have required 3-5 years of living in Mexico (without working) before I would be able to get my medical licence. That's one of the reasons we're in Canada instead of Mexico, and have to postpone moving to Mexico until I retire. 

BUT many things have changed since I last investigated, and it may be easier now. I suggest you start by contacting the closest Mexican Consulate/Embassy in Germany to see what the current situation is (and if you share that information here, that would be great - maybe I can consider early retirement in Canada if I could continue to work at least part time in Mexico  )


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

ojosazules11 said:


> I am a doctor in Canada, married to a Mexican. Several years ago I looked into the requirements for getting licenced to practice in Mexico, and at that time there were multiple barriers and it would have required 3-5 years of living in Mexico (without working) before I would be able to get my medical licence. That's one of the reasons we're in Canada instead of Mexico, and have to postpone moving to Mexico until I retire.
> 
> BUT many things have changed since I last investigated, and it may be easier now. I suggest you start by contacting the closest Mexican Consulate/Embassy in Germany to see what the current situation is (and if you share that information here, that would be great - maybe I can consider early retirement in Canada if I could continue to work at least part time in Mexico  )


IF I were a doctor and IF I wanted to fast-path my getting licensed in Mexico I would approach IMSS and offer to do some volunteer work. I THINK interns are required to do some time at IMSS during their training.

Apparently it requires five year to get Mexican citizenship UNLESS you are deemed to have made a decent contribution to Mexico. I've got a lot of experience with computers and was thinking of offering the Federal Police some volunteer work for cyber crime against Mexico. (I've just been lazy).

Off-topic : Tepoztlan ? Are you familiar with San Juan Tlaoctenco ? More specifically - the road which goes between Ocotopec and San Juan ? It goes through the forest...


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

chuck846 said:


> IF I were a doctor and IF I wanted to fast-path my getting licensed in Mexico I would approach IMSS and offer to do some volunteer work. I THINK interns are required to do some time at IMSS during their training.
> 
> Apparently it requires five year to get Mexican citizenship UNLESS you are deemed to have made a decent contribution to Mexico. I've got a lot of experience with computers and was thinking of offering the Federal Police some volunteer work for cyber crime against Mexico. (I've just been lazy).
> 
> Off-topic : Tepoztlan ? Are you familiar with San Juan Tlaoctenco ? More specifically - the road which goes between Ocotopec and San Juan ? It goes through the forest...


Re: Getting permission to practice medicine in Mexico, way back when I was told I couldn't fast track it even if I went to work in a remote underserved area. Mind you this was many years ago and I was investigating via the Consulate in Toronto. Things are often different on the ground. I did do some volunteer work in the UNHCR Guatemalan refugee camps in southern Chiapas over 20 years ago. 

Right now we have 2 adolescents heading towards university, so I don't think a major change in employment is feasible right now. But the years pass quickly, and we already have our little house in Tepoztlan, which allows me to get my "fix" of Mexico and sunshine in the middle of a Canadian winter. 

Re:San Juan Tlacotenco - we actually aren't far from there - the "Camino a San Juan Tlacotenco" is one of the ways to get to our house in Barrio San Pedro, Tepoztlan. I don't know the road through the forest from Ocotepec to San Juan Tlacotenco. Do you recommend it? We do have beautiful hikes through the forest right near our place as we are right at the edge of _el puro monte_. I know there is a walking path starting near our place that leads to San Juan. Our next door neighbours have land near San Juan and sometimes walk there, so maybe I'll ask them to let me tag along sometime.


----------



## ClinSpan (Feb 26, 2016)

If you have a foreign degree, you will have to get it "revalidado" / approved at the SEP (Secretaria de Educacion Publica) in Mexico City. You may be required to undertake a one-year "social service", which is a requirement for all recently graduated physicians in Mexico. Basically, you'd serve a rural community for 12 months. Either way, once approved, you will have to apply for another document, which is called: Cedula Profesional (license to practice). You would then be entered onto the list of authorized professionals: www.cedulaprofesional.sep.gob.mx

If you want to do a medical residency/specialty in Mexico, you must have your degree recognized, as well. I am not sure if it would be through a different procedure. You would then have to take the ENARM exam (once a year, in September), pass it, and choose the hospital where you'd like to do your specialty. Keep in mind though, that foreign citizens do not receive any pay while they specialize in their selected field of medicine. There are some scholarships available through AMEXCID, which is granted by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs (Secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores) for some select specialties. Look it up on: Agencia Mexicana de Cooperación Internacional para el Desarrollo (AMEXCID)

Good luck.


----------



## Lea5 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you all for the answers. My plan is to finish my specialization here in Germany, in that way it will be easier for me to find a job when we decide to move to Mexico. I will have to read more about those organisations where i would have to apply so i could be recognized as a doctor in Mexico.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

chuck846 said:


> it requires five year to get Mexican citizenship


Two years if you're married to a Mexican, with the clock running after establishing a domicile and filing the paperwork to get your RT. As far as doctoring in Mexico, and it's certainly none of my business what your financial requirements are, but the pay is quite variable. Some in certain specialties in private practice with upscale patients do fabulously well. Then there are many in the public sector who barely make a living. There's an MD in my town who worked at a state clinic that paid so little, he quit practicing and now owns a hardware store.


----------

